# Need help finding rear bumper for 04



## zachyzee (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay so you know how alot of the 6.0's they have the lower bumper part, with an exhaust pipe coming out of both sides, and it says GTO in the middle? I was wondering anyone knew where i could pick one of those up at. I just recently bought an 04, and the exhaust i have now its just two pipes going off to the left. EIther way im tru dual exhausting the car, and i wanted to have it look better then just the pipes hanging out the back. Any help anyone  ??


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

You kind of have to just look around on the forums, i dont know of any aftermarket oem bumpers being produced.. BTW the 04 is just as True Dual as you can get. may not look like it but each one of those pipes is to a different bank


----------

